# Human Parasitology?



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey ..

what is the easiest way to learn Nematoda (round worms), Termatodes (flukes) and cestodes (tape warms) parasites life cycles, characteristics, symptoms and laboratory diagnoses. as All the parasites names are so familiar and its so hard to distinguish difference between them ? I m so lost n I got a test on Friday !! 

At my school we are using HUMAN PARASITOLOGY By burton k bogitsh!!! 

Pleazzzzz help if u have already passed ur human parasitology!!!!!! #confused 

Tc 

**** GOOD LUCK EVERYONE 4 DA EXMAZ****:happy:


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Warren Levinson has a book for microbiology, which includes parasitology. It's the best book for the subject in my opinion.


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

MastahRiz said:


> Warren Levinson has a book for microbiology, which includes parasitology. It's the best book for the subject in my opinion.


hey..
thanks but the parasites are not discusssed in that much detail in that book its good for the basic life cycle of parasite .. but is there any trick to learn them ... 
#confused


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

none that I know of... that book or its equivalent is usually taken as the standard. If you know everything in there then you know plenty. Try google and wiki for more information, or maybe if there's some more popular texts where you're at then consult those. I can't think of any other books/tricks off the top of my head.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Microbiology/Virology/Immunology/Bacteriology/Parasitology Text Book On-line

This might help...


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

MastahRiz said:


> Microbiology/Virology/Immunology/Bacteriology/Parasitology Text Book On-line
> 
> This might help...


Hey 
thanks for the link its good:happy: ??. but its only discussing the basic parsites#sad for example: In blood termatodes .. the life cycles is not at all in detail like a termatodes (flukes) have 5 different life cycle stages ..(an egg, miracidium, primay spookiest, redia and cercaria)N after the CERCARIAE stage they hav differ routes to reach to there host, blood flukes penetrate through the human skin to reach to its host ? sum penetrates to the crustaceans and some attaches to the surface of vegetation to reach to there ..host and gradually mature into a adult stage! !! 
There are only nine TEMRATODES I have to learn and in the website its only giving basic life cycle SCHISTOSOMASIS which are only 3 of them.
If anyone hav any kind of notes or presentation on any of the following parasites pleazz pass it on to me? 
#eek Termatodes : fasciola hepatica, clonorchis sinensis, opisthorchis felineus, dicrocoelium dendriticum, schist heamatobium, S. Mansoni, S. Japoniicum, fasciolopis buski, paragonimus westermani.

#nerd Cestodes: tania saginata, taenia solium, tania multiceps, echinococcus granulosus, echinococcus multilocularis, hymnologies nana, hmenolepis diminuta, diplidium caninum, diphyllobothrium latum.

#dull Nemotoda: ascaris lumbiciodes, anaerobium vermicular is, trichuris trichiura, trichinella spiralis, strongyloides stercoralis, anxcylostoma duodenal, necator americanus, anisakis marina, wuchereria Bancroft, loa loa (my favourite)#yes , draccunclulus medinenis, toxocara canis,.T.cati. 
#confused ***I have to know 25 of these parasites inside out to pass the test on Friday!!! ? UFFFF ALLAH !! (GOD)******#confused 


TC 
A.H 

PS: THANKS ALOT mastariz for ur help .. it very kind of you to help me!!! :happy:


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

Bushi....i forgot to mention earlier theres another book for Parasito...its Blacklock...i heard its pretty good...much detailed info about life cycles, various forms, epidmiology, diseases produced and their details, etc. check this one out too... okay


----------

